# How to code when a pt was sprayed in face w/ roach spray



## lillianivy (Jul 6, 2010)

I need help coding ICD-9 codes for when a pt is home and is accidentally sprayed in the face w/ raoch spray by a family member. 

Thank You, 
Lydia Jumonville, CPC-A


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 7, 2010)

Lydia, was there an injury?  Did the spray burn the eyes, nasal mucosa or skin on face?  Was there an inhalation injury? If so, code those first.

If there were toxic effects of the exposure, code from the 980.x series, but read the code description; certain effects require additional or other codes.  

Without any injury or effects, code from the V87.x series, exposure to toxic chemicals.  

Be sure to add on the E codes for accidental poisoning of insecticides E861.x

You should be able to determine the appropriate code based on the above information.


----------

